# Fayetteville Bike Ride



## gabelke (Sep 5, 2003)

This is a neat ride in early June: Fayetteville Good Old Summertime Classic. For you BP MS150 riders, Fayetteville is the last town before La Grange on day one. They LOVE cyclists!!! Anyone doing it? It's June 4th.

Here's a link to their site: http://www.fayettevilletx.com/ or go to active.com and search for "fayetteville".


----------

